# Waggler Pose was heisst das +2g



## penell (24. November 2010)

Hallo,
habe mir ein paar Posen heute angeschaut, was bedeutet bei Waggler Posen 3g+2g z.b.?
3g ist die Tragkraft oder, was ist dann aber die 2g für eine Angabe?
Danke


----------



## smartmouth (24. November 2010)

*AW: Waggler Pose was heisst das +2g*

3gr wiegt das teil , 2gr trägt es zusätzlich


----------



## penell (24. November 2010)

*AW: Waggler Pose was heisst das +2g*

komisch, dachte es ist was mit austauschbaren Blei gemeint, weil unten sieht das bei der Pose so aus.
Dann ist es ja nicht wirklich als bei anderen Posen, oder?
Ich meine wenn ich mal ne Aalpose nehme wo 5gr draufsteht dann weiss ich die Tragkraft, aber wozu muss man wissen was der Waggler wiegt 
???


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. November 2010)

*AW: Waggler Pose was heisst das +2g*

Der wiegt nicht 3gr. sondern der ist mit 3gr. vorgebleit und 2 kannste selbst noch ranhängen.

Wenn die Gewichtsscheiben abnehmbar sind kannste auch welche abnehmen und hast mehr Resttragkraft für deine Bebleiung übrig.:m


----------



## penell (24. November 2010)

*AW: Waggler Pose was heisst das +2g*

achso 
und darf ich mal blöde fragen wieso oder besser was das vorgebleite bringt? Nur das ich nicht mehr so viel Blei ran hängen muss?


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. November 2010)

*AW: Waggler Pose was heisst das +2g*



penell schrieb:


> achso
> und darf ich mal blöde fragen wieso oder besser was das vorgebleite bringt? Nur das ich nicht mehr so viel Blei ran hängen muss?




:m
Mit einer 16 + 3 "Missile" kannst mal richtig weit werfen und hast trotzdem kein schweres Blei in Hakennähe und der filigranen Endmontage.

Bei so leichten macht es für mich weniger Sinn.


----------



## penell (24. November 2010)

*AW: Waggler Pose was heisst das +2g*

mensch stimmt, das Ding fliegt dann bestimmt wie ne Rakete
Was sind da so die Durchschnittsgewichte die man nehmen sollte?
6-8gr ?


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. November 2010)

*AW: Waggler Pose was heisst das +2g*

Immer so leicht wie möglich.:m

An einem Posenadapter kannste, je nach Situatuion, unterschiedlich schwere Waggler schnell wechseln und dich an Erfordernisse anpassen und kannst die restliche Montage so lassen.

Z.B: du nimmst immer "+3 Waggler". Dann wechselst du die Pose und der Rest kann so bleiben.
Trotzdem kanste dann in 0 - 50 Meter(evtl. mehr) angeln.:m


----------



## penell (24. November 2010)

*AW: Waggler Pose was heisst das +2g*

super klasse, danke dir vielmals!


----------



## smartmouth (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Waggler Pose was heisst das +2g*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Der wiegt nicht 3gr. sondern der ist mit 3gr. vorgebleit und 2 kannste selbst noch ranhängen.



ups völlig aus den augen verloren den fred hier.
Manchmal sollte ich mir fürs schreiben doch ne min mehr nehmen, Tinca hat natürlich recht, und so hatte ichs auch gemeint. Nur nich so geschrieben wie ichs meinte. 
Naja ihr versteht schon was ich meine 


greetz


----------

